

OpenVPN: Raspberry-Pi - DarthRa
http://n0where.net/openvpn-raspberry-pi/

======
AdrianRossouw
heh, everybody seems to be getting into this now.

i built mine a few weeks ago. when i find time i'm going to build a chrome
extension to be able to toggle routing via the vpn or not.

i also think i want to add 3g failover support.

